# Doves in our backyard



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We have some doves that have been hanging out in our backyard the past few days. Ruby will ask to go out and the stand frozen in the doorway staring at the dove, barely even breathing! I can practically see my heating bill increase by the second. Hah. 

Do your V's "hunt" or chase any critters that find their way into your yard?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby loves the doves, squirrels and lizard here in Florida. We used to have a bird feeder until the big fat raccoons would come and eat the food at night. Also, the feeders attract snakes because of birds and I already have a snake problem. 

The squirrels love to taunt Ruby. She will watch them for hours. I took this picture yesterday. Notice she is standing on our cat's perch.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Now that the weather has gotten nice and we have our main back door open, Elroy will stand at the screen door for hours just waiting for something to come into the yard. And then he goes from window to window in the house to look out, then out onto the front porch, and repeats this over and over again constantly. He killed a groundhog last week, but we recently saw another one. You would think that they would get the message that there's a killer that has it out for them! The squirrels remain his arch enemy though...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie hunts with great determination out in his yard every day!! ;D ;D

Of course, humans would consider it an "unofficial" kind of hunting, but to Willie it is very official. He has a lovely point, too. You would think the neighborhood critters would catch on that it's not the safest yard to go into, but alas... they are not Einsteins! Willie takes it as his solemn duty to keep his yard free of critters. 

_p.s. My bird feeders are out in front of the house. _


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine point and stalk the squirrels in the backyard, same with the dove. Lucy caught a wasp earlier today. Two days ago she brought a lizard in the house. She tries not to kill them, because they are no fun once they stop moving. It was so funny when my husband asked "Lucy wheres your lizard?" She ran to her crate and brought the lizard to him.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby points the wood pigeons that come into our back garden unfortunately Mrs Harrigab won't let me loose with the air rifle at them


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is Darcy's new hobby....chasing squirrels up tree's...and peering over walls looking for them..


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is Darcy and my hens, they all had to be rehomed on a farm, as Darcy used to drag them into the house and into her crate thinking they were her toys.. :-\


----------

